# Fazit Diablo 3 zur Gamescon 2011



## Ismariel (19. August 2011)

Hi@all,
so war gestern auf der gamescon, in Köln konnte 20 Minuten Diablo 3 anspielen .

Ich spielte 2 Klassen wo mich am meisten, interessiert haben das war zum 1 die Magierin und zum 2 die Dämonenjägerin.

Die Mage spielt sich wie man es von dieser, Klassse gewohnt ist sehr gut im Fernkampf aber hält nichts aus.

Man startet gleich mit Stufe 9 wo ich es anspielen dürfte.

Man hat 2 Fähigkeiten zum  einem Frostnova wie man die aus Wow kennt friert, die Gegner für Sekunden 1 das andere ist ein Feuerzauberspruch der Aoe Schaden anrichtet in der Nähe der Magierin.

Viele kritisieren ja das es keinen Talenbaum, gibt in dem Sinne ja aber auch widerum nein.

Steigt man eine Stufe auf kriegt man 1 Talenpunkt den man, in die Fertigkeiten wo man als Klasse hat investieren kann oder in ne neue Fähigkeit investiert.

Also kann man sagen man hat eher einen, kleinen Talentbaum nicht so wie man ihn aus D2 kennt.

So zur Dämonenjägerin komme ich jetzt, die macht sehr viel Spaß ist im wahrsten Sinne des Worte eine Fernkampfkämpferin.

Als ich diese Klasse anspiele hatte sie, nur diesen Sprung den ihr in Videos bei Buffed gesehen habt.

Man kann sagen die Damre spielt sich, wie ein Hunter aus Wow und Assasine aus D2.

Also ne Mischung aus beiden man hat, diesen Pfeil wo man mehre verketten kann und dann noch so einen Feuerpfeil.

Die Beta soll laut Blizzardmitarbeiter, noch nicht gestartet sein .

Beim Stand von Blizzard war Diablo ab 16, wenn es fertig ist wird es ab 18 in die Läden kommen.


Mein gesamtfazit es macht Lust auf mehr es wird wider ein, großer Titel vom Hause Blizzard erscheinen was wohl 2012 wahrscheinlicher ist vielleicht als noch dieses Jahr wo in Computerbild stand 2011 November aber mal abwarten.

Ich hab nicht den barbar odeer Mönch/Priester gespielt,Hexnedoktor aucb nicht

Gesamtfazit: Wundervolle Charas alle 5 anspielbar, Nicht zu wenig und nicht zu viel Blut,Tolle Grafik,Tolle Musik wo zur Atmosphäre paßt.

So das waren meine 20 Minuten zu Diablo 3 meine Vorfreude ist natürlich um so größer wenn es fertig ist.

So versuche mir auch Mühe zu geben mit dem Posten meiner Beiträge Rechtschreibung ist nicht so meine Stärke aber ich versuche  besser zu werden das es für alle lesbar ist

M.F.G Ismariel


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. August 2011)

ich will auch :S aber 500 km für 3h bei diablo anstehen? ich hoffe einfach wieder auf meine beta glück ene september^^


----------



## Ismariel (19. August 2011)

Sprach Blizzard nicht davon das erst die Alpha Beta kommt dann die normale Beta??

Ich frag mich echt wieviele, für die Beta angemeldet sind.

Weil man muß ja ein Systemcheck machen, das die ja sehen wer es zocken kann wer nicht.

Naja ich würd mich auch über eine Beta freuen .)

@ich mußt du wissen


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. August 2011)

Das ist schon Beta-Stand. Beta beinhaltet auch nur einen Teil des ersten Akts.

Und der Systemcheck ist dafür da, dass möglichst unterschiedliche Systeme in die Beta kommen.

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass vor allem ältere/schwächere Konfigurationen eingeladen werden, da Blizzard dafür bekannt ist, dass die Spiele auf möglichst vielen (auch älteren) Systemen funktioniert.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (22. August 2011)

Ismariel schrieb:


> Hi@all,
> so war gestern auf der gamescon, in Köln konnte 20 Minuten Diablo 3 anspielen .



Frage: Ich habe was die Spielbarkeit angeht eine gewaltige Angst über die bislang leider noch niemand sprach. Vielleicht kannst du mir das erklären.

Folgende Spielsituation: "Ich laufe um eine Ecke in einen Mob (eine Gruppe Monster) hinein, sehe das es zuviele sind, fliehe und überlebe mit wenigen HP. Wie lade ich meine Lebensanzeige wieder auf wenn Tränke wenig heilen und hohe Cooldowns haben, nur Mobs Kugeln dropen die mich heilen die ich aber nicht killen kann da meine HP zu niedrig sind?"

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Ismariel (22. August 2011)

@Naviidgirnuod jo werde ich so gut es geht 


Also jeder Char hat 5 heiltränke die du mit Rechtsklick verwenden kannst und die Gegner lassen rote Kugeln fallen wo dir wider Lebensenergie widergeben manche ja manche nein.

Was meinst du den genau mit Spielbarkeit??

Hm wenn du es auf die Zeit beziehst denke ich das Blizz jedem die Chance geben wollte es anzuspielen desto mehr es spielen umso besser der Feedback.

Hoffe konnte dir etwas weiter helfen.

Das mit dem Talentbaum finde ich wo so kritisiert wird eher falsch weil wenn man ein Lv aufsteigt hat man nen Talenbaum also eher nen kleinen finde dne ok.

Als ich ein Lv mit der Mage gepackt habe also 10 schaute ich mir doch das erst mal an weil dieser kleine Baum ist etwas anders aufgebaut wie in D2.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (22. August 2011)

Ismariel schrieb:


> Also jeder Char hat 5 heiltränke die du mit Rechtsklick verwenden kannst und die Gegner lassen rote Kugeln fallen wo dir wider Lebensenergie widergeben manche ja manche nein.
> 
> Was meinst du den genau mit Spielbarkeit??



Wie wäre es ein wenig konkreter? Brauchen sich die Tränke auf? Wieviel % der HP heilen sie? Wielange ist der Cooldown?

Was den Talentbaum angeht. Ich las als letztes das sich der Punkt den man pro Lvl erhält automatisch verteilt und man NICHTS selbst wählen darf. Hast du eine andere Version gespielt?

Muss man Items identifizieren? Wenn ja über einzelne Rollen oder per Klick auf ein Icon? 


Btw. welchen Grund kann es geben das sie einen 4. Schwierigkeitsgrad einbauen ausser das das Spiel sonst zu kurz wäre? Da sie ankündigten das man auf "Normal" schon das maxlvl 60 erreicht braucht man keinen Inferno Modus in dem alle Monster lv61 sind, da sie das schon in Hell sein müssten.

Irgendwie klingt das völlig undurchsichtig und undurchdacht.


----------



## Ismariel (22. August 2011)

UIch weiß es nicht weil ich nicht geachtet habe drauf glaube halbe Minute oder so war es .

Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht es zu zocken und hoffe das die Beta bald anfängt das man da weiter spielen kann wo man aufgehört hat.

Pvp konnte ich nicht spielen den Außenbreich auch nicht dazu war die Zeit zu zu knapp eben.


Diablo 3 - Termin für Betatest und Inferno-Modus (Update: Video)
Auf der gamescom hat der Entwickler Blizzard eine Pressekonferenz abgehalten. Darauf ging es neben World of Warcraft &#8211; Patch 4.3 und StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm natürlich vorrangig um Diablo 3 . Dessen Betatest wird im September beginnen &#8211; ein genaueres Datum nannte man auf der PK jedoch noch nicht.

Außerdem hat Blizzard den vierten Schwierigkeitsgrad »Inferno« vorgestellt. Dieser besonders knackige Spielmodus soll Abenteurer mit der maximalen Stufe 60 bei Laune halten und für das Ausschalten besonders zäher Monster (mehr Leben, höhere Resistenzen und mehr Schaden) mit nochmals wertvolleren Schätzen belohnen. Die auf Inferno erbeutete Ausrüstung soll nicht nur bessere Attribute haben, sondern auch besser aussehen.

Auch die Inferno-Runen sind mächtiger als ihre Pendants aus Normal, Alptraum und Hölle &#8211; den drei leichteren Stufen. Während der Charakter in Inferno selbst nicht mehr im Level aufsteigt, können die Runen nur in Inferno ihre maximale Stärke erreichen.

nteressant: Zwar gab es keine offizielle Ankündigung, Blizzard hat aber Josh Mosquiera als Lead Designer für Diablo 3 auf Konsolen benannt. An den Gerüchten um eine PlayStation 3-Version scheint doch etwas dran zu sein.

Diablo 3 ist auf der gamescom in Köln spielbar. Einen finalen Release-Termin zum Action-Rollenspiel von Blizzard gibt es bisher nicht. Was Sie in der Beta erwartet, lesen Sie in unserem Vorschau-Artikel.

Täglich aktuelle News mit detaillierten Infos zu Diablo 3 finden Sie auf unserer Partner-Site http://www.diablo-3.net/

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/diablo-3/news/diablo_3,44357,2560323.html hier och paar interessante sachen


----------

